# Flipped buds?



## Ray (Feb 18, 2008)

What's going on here? Two of the three spikes have flipped their buds.


----------



## rdlsreno (Feb 18, 2008)

That's crazy!!! Do you have lights under the pots!

Ramon


----------



## Candace (Feb 18, 2008)

Funny, huh! I would guess the changing light-Spring on the way made your buds tweak a bit. Unless you moved them and the buds are now twisting toward the light?


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 18, 2008)

I have the same thing happen each yr with aPaph in the appletonianum alliance. The bud/stem of course is very soft when first trying to imerge from the crown. In my case the bud gets stuck in the crown BUT the stem continues to elongate, slips past the bud and finally it all comes out at once. The result is a "S" curve in the stem. The stem begins to relax and straighten as it continues to elongate, hence an up-side-down flower bud. By the time the bud is ready to open, bingo! a normal flower with a slight kink in the stem. My plant has a 2nd bud coming up, I'll try to get a pic


----------



## Ernie (Feb 18, 2008)

They're trying to look up someone's skirt??? Too much to drink??? Not enough to drink? 

Are those Xanthophyllums or Erika Potents by any chance? They're trying to hook-yer-eye??? I'll stop while I'm ahead. 

-Ernie


----------



## ohio-guy (Feb 18, 2008)

You think you were ahead? <G>


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2008)

I've had paphs do that crazy thing but they right themselves.


----------



## Ray (Feb 19, 2008)

There is another paph doing the same thing, and last year one actually did a 360° loop!

Like the short spikes in my other query, it's only the mottled-leafed plants, but I do want to correct a mistake on that one that may be applicable here, too:

Merit was applied (via Bayer Once-A Year Tree and Shrub insecticide) about a month before the emergence of buds. Related?????


----------



## Corbin (Feb 19, 2008)

I had a spicerianum with three spikes. Two of them flipped over like this one but by the time they opened they had righted themselves. Made them short stemmed though.


----------



## Corbin (Feb 19, 2008)

In fact this was the one that did not flip.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Feb 19, 2008)

I've seen cochlo's bud like that.................Eric


----------

